

Is this Italy's Mark Zuckerberg? - danboarder
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-28211811

======
charleslmunger
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

------
Aqueous
At least Zuckerberg knew how to code.

